# Prayers Needed - UPDATE 1/5/08



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all.. 
Me and the kids are trapped in a very bad storm right now... 
Im close to the Sierras.. the wind is reaching almost 100mph here includes rain.. the wind sounds like thunder.. and a very bad ghost that wont go away.. 

Power is on and off at this point. The kids school was shut down, and I called in to work.. although all my officers were called in for emergencies.. 

The roads were blocked with trees this morning, and street lights were out. Im just concerned about this creek I live by, for potential floodings.. so its ok.. they are watching it, but concerned about flooding. 

if it floods.. me and the kids will have to evacuate. I look outside my window.. and thats the creek.. thats how close we are to it.. 

We are ok so far.. but pray for us. My kids dont seem to be shaken up.. just when the lights flicker. The phones are not that great, but works for right now, and the internet seems to be doing ok.. I have wireless.. 

Here is where you can reach about it. Im right in the middle of it. 

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/storm ... enter_news

Update:
We made it through ok. The creek is going to be fine. We lost power for a while, and then the phone lines were down for a few hours.. but I still had my cell phone. Alot of damage outside to our trees, and alot of wires on the ground... the complex told us to stay indoors if we can until SMUD can come out and get the wires.. cause they are dangerously on the ground. 
My brother in San Francisco, his car windows exploded out of his car due to the high wind. My mother lost her backyard fences and a tree nearly missed her neighboors house. I kept checking on my grandmother (81 yrs old) She was fine. 
I know we are suppose to have more coming, I hope not like that.. That was a bit much for me. I live in California for a reason. 
1. No Hurricanes
2. No Tornandos
3. No SNOW! 
Dang, I swear that was a hurricane.. 

Can anyone say "G L O B A L   W A R M I N G" our poor earth... *sigh*

Thanks everyone for the prayers!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

(((hugs)))


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck!!!  I will send some light your way!!!


----------



## Bret (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and your family! Be safe!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 4, 2008)

Praying for you.  Stay safe and hang in there.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 4, 2008)

I talked to my sister this morning and she said it was pretty bad there. She awoke to a large tree falling. She said that luckily it missed her house and car.  Stay safe.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope it works out ok.


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 4, 2008)

My thoughts are with you - we also are in Central CA - on the coastal part.  Although we have a home in the sierras too - 

I hope your family remains safe.  You will be in our thoughts today.

  Rachelle (roro)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Well..the power went out for a while.. buts seems to be ok. the creek :shock: ummmmm...im getting quiet worried


----------



## Woodi (Jan 4, 2008)

Be well! Stay safe! Hugs and prayers for you and your children!


----------



## Becky (Jan 4, 2008)

Sending good vibes your way, I hope everything is OK.


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers and only good wishes coming your way from Pa..........


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ditto we too are in a midst of a storm trucks have flipped over on interstate 84 very high winds indeed, we will tons of rain in the fallout hopefully we wont have major flooding :shock:

I do hope you are wearthering the storm and keeping your ground


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 5, 2008)

We're having a storm here too, with horizontal snow. A tree blew over down the road from us. It is absolutely freezing out, humidity through the roof. 

I hope you are ok, smelli. Please let us know as soon as you are able.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 5, 2008)

My goodness my dear friend!  I'm just now reading this!  Of course you and your 2 little children are in Phyllis and my thoughts and prayers!  My Gods hand hide you and protect you.  Stay safe and keep us informed!

((((HUGGS TO YOU)))))

Paul.. :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 5, 2008)

My sister has been without power since 9:00 a.m. yesterday. She lost part of her fence too.  Every house is damaged to some extent.  Thankfully she has a cell phone. She had to charge it in her car. My parents back yard fence and gate blew down and windows were blown out of their home. My niece has no water or heat. BIL in Eldorado Hills has lost tons of trees with one missing the propane tank by inches.  Boy howdy what a mess.  

I've heard it is picking up again. Be safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah..it is..im going to run out to the store before it starts again


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been away from the forum for a couple of days, but will keep you all held up in prayer. k


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 5, 2008)

Holy cow, my sister still does not have power. She called and let me know she was not happy about this and was now in a very bad mood. I listened while she just vented. Gosh I feel for her and wish I could do something to help her out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

400,000 people are still without power out here.. she is not alone. Fortunately.. i have had mine the whole time.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan said it's a good think Arnold is pushing for solar power!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 6, 2008)

My sister's power was finally restored sometime last night.  She is a much happier camper now.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW I don't ever remember anything like that when I lived there!  I would gladly take snow over that mess any day!

I am glad you guys are ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

There are a few towns in Nevada (1 1/2 hrs from me) That are flooded. 
It has taken a small break this morning, but will be back. 

Im glad everything here stayed intact. Happy for your sister CP!
Tell her to check all of her food in her fridge.. something may be spoiled.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 6, 2008)

She was already planning on it and fussing about losing all that food. Can't say that I blame her for being upset. Before her power was restored, she was so cold she ended up going to our parent's house; she must have been terribly miserable to do that and change one misery for another.   I'd rather have explosive diarrhea than go to our parent's house. lolol They are old and miserable people. Especially our mother. That old woman sucks the life out of every room.  She said the situation was that dire.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm just reading this right now so sorry you had to go through that. It wouldve freaked my kids out they hate thunder. Thank god your alright shannon


----------



## pink-north (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been out of the loop for a few days as well. I'm so sorry you are going throuhg that right now, but very relieved that you and your family are okay. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

Hope everything is ok!!! Lots and lots of hugs!!


----------

